# Drill Press Table



## jhogue46140 (Sep 22, 2011)

Just built this drill press table to replace my beat up one. Found the plans online. I like that it is removable and has a replaceable center.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

nice job!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I've often thought about making a drill press table. Very nice work. I may have to make one some day. Thanks for sharing this one.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> I've often thought about making a drill press table. Very nice work. I may have to make one some day. Thanks for sharing this one.


I wasn't convinced about the usefulness of a table at the drill press until I made the one I have now. Somehow I can't imagine ever going back to not having one again. It is perhaps the single most useful modification I've ever done to one of my shop tools next to the T2 fence on the ts and I didn't even add "T" slots to mine!

I've seen this one before and always wondered about the fence getting in the way of the handle when drilling small pieces. I know I had to cut away part of my fence to get clearance. I see that you had to make clearance on yours too. Very nicely done.

How did you handle getting clearance for the lift crank? I ended up making an extension on mine and moving the crank handle out to the side of the table.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

*Very inspiring and nicely done jhogue.*

I was jist lookin at those in a cataloge last night and thinkin 'bout makin one myself.
I know i have enough scrappage layin around to do so.

Thanks for sharin :thumbsup:


----------



## jhogue46140 (Sep 22, 2011)

My drill press doesn't have a crank to raise and lower. It just has a toggle bolt that you loosen. However the plans I have show the table with arches on the back sides to allow for crank movement. I modified the plans and made the table square because I didnt have the crank.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

jhogue46140 said:


> My drill press doesn't have a crank to raise and lower. It just has a toggle bolt that you loosen. However the plans I have show the table with arches on the back sides to allow for crank movement. I modified the plans and made the table square because I didnt have the crank.



OIC. Then it didn't become a problem in your case. I have a crank to raise and lower the table. Had to extent the crank to the outside of the table to get it to work. I guess even though mine is a bench top model it is a little bigger than yours so it has the crank whereas all you need to do is loosen the lock and push it up by hand.

Still that is one nice table you've made. I may put T traks in mine if I ever make a new one. So far mine works like a charm without them.


----------

